# ElectroNet



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Everybody,
I'm new here. I got 2 Mini LaMancha's last summer (Doe and Wether siblings). I live in the high desert outside of Reno NV. Currently Annie an Jesse's pen is composed of 8 12' corral panels lined eith no climb fencing. Our plan had been to move their pen around as they muched down the sagebrush/weeds/other brush inside it. Thsi pen has proven to be too heavy to move easily. I want something that is easier to move. I found ElectroNet fencing in a farm catalog that I get. The goat fencing is 42" high and 165' long and it comes with everything you need except the fence charger. Does anyone have any experience with thi netting? Specifically, is it fairly easy to move? And how good is it for keeping preditors out? We have a lot of coyotes and a few mountain lions. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Jen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that dvfreelancer uses that type of netting for Boers. Maybe do a search, you should be able to bring up his posts on it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know people who have used electric netting with success but you have to teach them that the fence is "hot" and then they will stay away from it. 

I purchased some to use last year but never got the charger hooked up so I cant say for sure how it worked but I am anxious to use it this year.


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know if other companies are manufacturing electric netting by now but Premier 1's netting is great. We only have two right now. Wish I had more. It is very portable. We use the pos/neg electronet, 164 ft long. Someone with small hands may have trouble holding all the posts when picking up to move. 
Obviously there are situations where netting should not be used. It is a psychological barrier not a physical barrier. You may not want to use it to keep rutting bucks away from does in heat. Although we have done so successfully it is not recommended by the manufacturer. Seperating kids from does at weaning time is another situation they do not recommend. 
In our case the goats were curios when they first saw the fence. They walked up slowly, sniffed at it and ZAP! It only takes once. Be very, very, very cautious if young kids have access to it. They could get wrapped up in the net. Not a pleasent experience.
Coyotes could probably jump over and dig under it. Cougars could easily jump over it. Do not rely on it to keep out predators. It has contained our Pyr but so far he has not discovered he can jump yet. 
If the farm catalog you mentioned is not Premier 1's catalog I would order one. It has a lot of info you will find helpful.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah there are other places that carry electric netting - its not just premier 1


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

The two most important factors in any electric fencing is proper installation and using the appropriate energizer for that particular fence. Most fence failures or "horror" stories are due to installation incompetance. Human error.
My advice is don't skimp on the energizer. You generally get what you pay for. An inexpensive energizer may seem tempting at times but if it results in a fence that is not effective you have simply wasted your money. And possibly put your goats at risk.
Figure out exactly what your electric fencing needs are and then spend the time researching different manufactures to find the best equipment you can afford for your situation. 
I am not an electric fence distributor nor do I play one on tv.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I already have a good energizer that I used to use for my horses' fence - we used it for 5 acres of fence and it was strong enough to keep my horses in but not strong enough to keep the local wild mustang stud out. :roll: It would be more than powerful enough for the relatively small area the goats would be in.

My next question is on grounding - I know an electric fence is only as good as it's grounding system. For my horses fence I have 3 8' ground poles. If I had to do this for the goats fence it certainly not be portable. How are these nets grounded? 

Jen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good question, I would like to know that too. 

note: goats need a stronger shock then a horse does


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

Premiers 20B energizer sits on its own grounding rod. Only about 1 foot of it is under ground. If your pasture dries out in the summer, meaning no ground moisture, they suggest the pos/neg netting to keep a strong enough shock to deter your livestock.
You'd have to ask the folks at Premier but I believe you can hook up three or four 164' nets together and still have enough power and no need for a deeper grounding system. I only have two nets and have used them together with the 20B energizer on its little grounding rod and have had no problems. I do use the pos/neg netting.
Keeping the fence weed free is very important. Either by mowing or using an herbacide to keep weeds from shorting out the fence. Fence still works but time between charging battery is greatly reduced.
Keeping in mind that this is a sales pitch and must be taken with a grain of salt I've included a link to Premiers description and cost of their netting. I have not used any other electric netting so will only vouch for Premier's. It's worked great for us. That is not to say it will work for everyone and in every situation. If including links to retail business's are a no no here on TGS I apologize and understand if it gets deleted.

http://www.premier1supplies.com/list.ph ... cat_id=118


----------

